# Halo Gasket Separating



## Inspector Gadget (Apr 5, 2002)

Anyone try gluing the gaskets on Halo Headsweats when they separate? I tried contact cement, but it won't stick to the gasket itself. Any other suggestions? Thanks in advance for any thoughts.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

The only glue that will probably work are glues that might irritate your skin.

I would toss and replace with something that doesn't come apart so easily.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Try calling or emailing them.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Try calling or emailing them.


I agree with Jay. If its not that old, maybe they will help you out. I use Halo but have never had this happens. Over time I normally start to see the seal start to develop cracks and then I chuck it and get a new one


----------



## Soaring Vulture (Jun 25, 2013)

Mine just came apart so I bought a new one. This time I read the label, which says hand wash in cold water; I had been throwing mine in the washing machine.

Maybe it will hold if I follow the directions.


----------



## Inspector Gadget (Apr 5, 2002)

Soaring Vulture said:


> Mine just came apart so I bought a new one. This time I read the label, which says hand wash in cold water; I had been throwing mine in the washing machine.
> 
> Maybe it will hold if I follow the directions.


Hmm, you might be on to something. I machine wash mine, but on hand-wash cycle and in a lingerie bag. Maybe that’s not enough. Thanks! When all fails, read the directions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

I have 3 that I wash in the machine cold, no problems with any of them separating. I've used them for 4 or 5 years. I do have one that cracked in a 2 places, but they do sneak their way into the dry on occasion so that might be the problem with that one.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

Srode said:


> I have 3 that I wash in the machine cold, no problems with any of them separating. I've used them for 4 or 5 years. I do have one that cracked in a 2 places, but they do sneak their way into the dry on occasion so that might be the problem with that one.


I dont hand wash anything: Halo, Assos bibs, etc. They do get washed in cold/gentle and are hung to dry but life is too short for hand-washing


----------

